# Can I give my rats a mango pit?



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I wanna give my little girls a mango pit with some of the flesh still on it. I know they would love it, but is it safe?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Based on the toxicity of other fruit pits, I wouldn't, but I don't know for certain.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah ok, I'm guessing all fruit pits are probably toxic so I won't give it to them. Thanks!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

You can give them little chunks of mango  But no pits or any flesh around the pits


----------

